# Oh boy...



## tinypleco (Sep 21, 2008)

Well, 3 days later I just realized I dosed the reccomended amount of flourish excel.
The bad part is that I have a marimo moss ball in that tank!
Is it done for? I won't be home for a couple days (I'm on vacation), so I can't do anything about it...


----------



## cwilfinger (Aug 1, 2008)

I have 2 marmo balls in my tank and I dose twice the recomended amount and my balls are just fine. They are as green as green can be.


----------



## tinypleco (Sep 21, 2008)

cwilfinger said:


> I have 2 marmo balls in my tank and I dose twice the recomended amount and my balls are just fine. They are as green as green can be.


What about growth rates?


----------

